# Patient Care TV Rec.



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

Can you tap of a jbox in ceiling that's for general lighting and run a piece of "MC" whip to add a circuit for a tv (at 6-7ft) above floor in a patient care facility?????


----------



## Roger. (Dec 18, 2011)

Not if it's in the patient care area, see 517.13

Roger


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*yea*



Roger. said:


> Not if it's in the patient care area, see 517.13
> 
> Roger


Yeah. I'm looking at that now. Trying to isolate. It's one of those urgent care type places. They have a bed/chair thing doctor just looks at patients and we set tv's in each room and ran cable/power. The TV is about 6ft from the edge of bed/chair thing about 6-7 ft up behind tv and not very accesable. I'm afraid I may have run mc which the armor is not rated as an effective ground fault path. I have to check this week and see what we used. I should of used ac with outer armor rated as effective ground fault path OR does it not matter because it's not a place people stay and is not really a bed and it's behind a tv 6 ft high???? Confusing ?


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

if its in a room that a doctor or medical professional examines and/or treats a patient then its a patient care area. Makes no difference if one stays there or not. It doesn't need a bed either to qualify as a patient care area.
The receptacle should be wired to meet 517.13 (A) & (B)


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*case*



manchestersparky said:


> if its in a room that a doctor or medical professional examines and/or treats a patient then its a patient care area. Makes no difference if one stays there or not. It doesn't need a bed either to qualify as a patient care area.
> The receptacle should be wired to meet 517.13 (A) & (B)


If the casing (mc) does not qualify as an effective ground path can you run an insulated grounding conductor zip tied with it if it is under 6ft from jbox ???


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

Cletis said:


> If the casing (mc) does not qualify as an effective ground path can you run an insulated grounding conductor zip tied with it if it is under 6ft from jbox ???


NO !How would a single grounding conductor run along side the MC even come close to the requirement of 517.13(A) ? The metallic amor still would not qualify as an equipment grounding conductor.

517.13(A)
_All branch circuits serving patient care areas shall be provided with an effective ground-fault current path by installation in a metal raceway system, or a cable having a metallic amor or sheath assembly. The metal sheath assembly shall itself qualify as an equipment grounding conductor in accordance with 250.118._


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Cletis said:


> If the casing (mc) does not qualify as an effective ground path can you run an insulated grounding conductor zip tied with it if it is under 6ft from jbox ???


Use hospital grade MC.


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*?*

Yeah, but 517.10 says waiting rooms don't apply or am I reading this wrong??? 

517.10(B)(1) ???


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Cletis said:


> Yeah, but 517.10 says waiting rooms don't apply or am I reading this wrong???
> 
> 517.10(B)(1) ???


You never said it was a waiting room. You said there's a patient exam chair where the doctor checks people out. That's a patient care area.

You're just trolling now.


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*oh*



erics37 said:


> You never said it was a waiting room. You said there's a patient exam chair where the doctor checks people out. That's a patient care area.
> 
> You're just trolling now.


Actually, I wasn't trolling, just misread. I speedread and it get's me in big trouble. I thought waiting room meant the room the patient was waiting in for doctor to see them ?


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Cletis said:


> Actually, I wasn't trolling, just misread. I speedread and it get's me in big trouble. I thought waiting room meant the room the patient was waiting in for doctor to see them ?


That's the exam room. If you're waiting in there it means your doctor is a d**k.


----------



## Roger. (Dec 18, 2011)

Just install it per 517.13 

Roger


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*?*

Well,not that it's a big deal but 517.10(B)(1) says if it's outpatient waiting area it's exempt from wiring methods of 517.13 ??? 

Not Covered Part 2 Wiring Methods

........blah...blah...and outpatient facilities ????


----------



## Roger. (Dec 18, 2011)

Cletis said:


> Well,not that it's a big deal but 517.10(B)(1) says if it's outpatient waiting area it's exempt from wiring methods of 517.13 ???


And your point is? You already admitted that it is not a waiting room.


Roger


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*Outpatient*

It says outpatient facilitles are exempt right there. It's definately an outpatient facility...that's all i'm saying


----------



## Roger. (Dec 18, 2011)

Cletis said:


> It says outpatient facilitles are exempt right there.


No it doesn't, read it again and make an effort to comprehend what it is saying. 

Roger


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

Cletis said:


> It says outpatient facilitles are exempt right there. It's definately an outpatient facility...that's all i'm saying


It don't matter if outpatient or inpatient facilitles at all just reread it again and make sure your lightbulb is working once you get the entrie section done reading it will come to ya.

Merci,
Marc


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*Nec*

I haven't re-read it yet. But, I tell you still the NEC or whoever writes the book needs to get an author/english major to re-structure the way they write things. The writer of NEC must be an engineer or scientist type...they need an english person to make it easier to read for avg people like me. 

I propose they need a better editor


----------

